# [User-Review] Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm - Fertig!



## KILLTHIS (14. August 2010)

Inhaltsverzeichnis


Vorwort
Testsystem
Vergleich
Technische Daten
Lieferumfang
Das Gerät
Spiele
Musik
Filme
Youtube
Skype
Fazit

*Vorwort*

Achtung! Dieser Test ist rein subjektiv und noch in Arbeit, und soll die Alltagstauglichkeit eines PC-Users testen. Hier wird jetzt zudem ein Vergleich mit der Creative geboten. Mal sehen, wie sich die Essence schlägt.

*Testsystem*

Das Testsystem lässt sich zum Einen in meiner Signatur nachlesen, aber ich beschränke es hier auch noch mal auf das Nötigste:


CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE
Mainboard: Asus Crosshair IV Formula
RAM: Corsair 4GB Dominator CMD4GX3M2B1600C8
GPU: Sapphire HD5770 (1GB)
Soundkarte: Creative X-Fi Titanium (Daniel K. Treiber)
ASUS Xonar Essence STX
LiteOn iHOS104

Hierbei sei gesagt, dass es sich rein um die Klangliche Präsentation handelt, daher gehe ich auf zwei Punkte näher ein:
Die Creative X-Fi sitzt im PCI-E x4-Slot auf dem Crosshair IV Formula. Ich verwende den Treiber von Daniel K., schalte aber sämtliche Features wie Bass-Boost oder Crystalizer ab um Verfälschungen des Klanges weitestgehend zu reduzieren.
Für Filme verwende ich das Blu-Ray-Laufwerk LiteOn iHOS104, sowie die Software Powerlink DVD 9. Für Musik kommt Foobar2000 zum Einsatz.
Die Essence wird im gleichen Slot wie die Creative sitzen und es werden auch hier keinerlei Effekte eingeschaltet. Der KHV arbeitet im normalen Modus und es wird 2-Kanal eingestellt.

*Vergleich*
Als Vergleich für diesen Test tritt das Sennheiser PC131 gegen das Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro an - sicherlich kein guter Vergleich, aber was besseres habe ich nicht zur Hand. Nun wird auch die X-Fi gegen die Essence antreten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Technische Daten*

-Diese Daten finden sich auf der Rückseite der Verpackung des Kopfhörers und dem beiliegenden Datenblatt-​
Dynamisches Wandlerprinzip
Geschlossenes Diffusfeldentzerrtes Design
Übertragungsbereich: 5 - 35000 Hz
Impendanz: 80 Ohm
Schalldruckpegel: 96 dB
Klirrfaktor: <0.2%
Abschirmung: 18 dBA
Gewicht: 270 g
Kabel: 3 Meter, einseitige Kabelzuführung
Anschluss: 3,5 mm vergoldeter Klinkenanschluss
Federstahl-Bügelkonstruktion
Innovatives Bassreflexsystem

*Lieferumfang*

Ausgeliefert wird das Gerät in einem einfachen Pappkarton.
Der Lieferumfang des Kopfhörers fällt mager aus; Allerdings habe ich auch nicht viel erwartet, es wäre wohl denkbar seltsam, wenn ein einfacher Kopfhörer mehr Goodies als alles andere mit sich bringt. (Und ein schlechtes Omen noch dazu) - Man beschränkt sich auf eine kleine schwarz-weiße Garantiebestimmungskarte in den wichtigsten Sprachen, einem Datenblatt und einem verschraubbaren Adapter für 6,3mm-Anschlüsse - ebenfalls vergoldet. Somit hat man eigentlich schon alles nötige, um anzufangen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das Gerät*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kopfhörer kommt aus einer zunächst unscheinbaren Verpackung und man merkt direkt, dass man Qualität in die Hände bekommt; Velours-Ohrmuscheln bieten einen hohen Tragekomfort, der Bügel ist selbstverständlich größenverstellbar und wird von einem Lederbezug geschützt, welcher - mittels Knopfnieten zu öffnen / verschließen ist - ebenfalls sehr angenehm auf dem Kopf ruht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Schalen sind aus Kunststoff gefertigt, allerdings einer sehr robusten Variante.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anders als bei vielen Kopfhörern werden die Schaniere der Schalen verschraubt - alle Achtung, hier achtet man wirklich auf eine vernünftige Verarbeitung. Bei diesem Preis darf man es aber auch verlangen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Kabel selbst ist sehr lang und darüber hinaus auch sehr dick; Es macht einen sehr robusten Eindruck. Das zwischenstück zwischen Schale und Kabel ist gummiert und flexibel - allerdings sollte man es hier natürlich nicht übertreiben, das mag wohl kein Kopfhörer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das DT770 bildet die Grundlage der gegenwärtig Headset-Referenz, dem MMX-300, ebenso gibt es diesen Kopfhörer als 250-Ohm Version, sowie als M-Variante mit anderem Anpressdruck. Man bekommt den DT770 gegenwärtig für rund 150,- €, alternativ direkt bei Beyerdynamic für 210,- € aufwärts, dort bekommt man dann aber auch noch zusätzliche Optionen, das wären:

-Ohm: Zwischen 32, 250 und 600 Ohm wählbar
-Kabel: Normal oder als Wendelkabel für weniger Salat
-Farbe: Die Einzelteile lassen sich farblich bestimmen. Wie wäre es mit Rot? Carbon? Klavierlack?
-Leder: Der Lederbügel lässt sich in Farbe als auch Material bestimmen. Wahlweise Kunst- oder Echtleder.
-Ohrpolster: Velours gefällt dir nicht? Auch hier gibt es Kunst- oder Echtleder.
-Personalisierung: Wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Schriftzug an der Seite?

Natürlich kostet dies alles extra, aber wer ein Unikat haben möchte, muss eben mehr berappen. Für die Sparfüchse empfehle ich ein Serienmodell zu bestellen und ein separates Mikrofon dazuzukaufen. So bekommt man wirklich guten Klang für wenig Geld und ist damit sogar günstiger als dem MMX-300 unterwegs - allerdings hat man mehr Kabellage herumliegen.

Angenehm ist mir eines aufgefallen: Während mein altes Sennheiser nach einigen Stunden schmerzhaft (!) auf den Ohren lag, so merke ich zwar beim DT770 durchaus den Anpressdruck, allerdings kann ich diesen Kopfhörer auch über längere Zeit problemlos tragen und wenn ich ihn abnehme schmerzen meine Ohren auch nicht. (Dafür müsste ich den Sound lauter drehen. *G*)

Klanglich wird wohl eines herrausstechen: Das Bassreflexsystem. Doch dies beschreibe ich näher in den Tests.

*Spiele*

Die Spiele werden unter oben genannten Einstellungen getätigt; Also keinerlei Einstellungen in der X-Fi. Hierbei wird stets darauf geachtet, dass, sofern eine Soundeinstellung möglich ist, diese auf das qualitative Maximum gestellt wird. Für die Ortung wird CMSS 3D eingestellt, da sich dies nicht auf die klangliche Natürlichkeit auswirkt. Es kommen nur Vanilla-Versionen, also Originale zum Einsatz, keinerlei Sound-Mods o.ä.. Ebenso werden die Spiele stets in der aktuellsten Version getestet.

_Crysis_

Hier habe ich direkt meine Odysee begonnen; Als Klassenprimus der Egoshooter ist es vor allen Dingen wegen der Grafik beliebt - doch wie sieht es klanglich aus?

Insgesamt muss ich sagen, ist der Sound fein aufgelöst und wesentlich klarer als mit dem Sennheiser, was daran liegt, dass der Bass des Beyerdynamic wesentlich besser ist; man möchte meinen, es säße ein kleiner Subwoofer in den Muscheln. Dies sorgt für eine bessere Differenzierung und ein wesentlich räumlicheren Klang, was die Ortung einzelner Feinde sehr vereinfacht - und auch realistischer erscheinen lässt. Einzige Wermutstropfen lassen sich in zwei Dingen feststellen: Die Soundloops von Hintergrundgeräuschen fallen doch stark auf und der Ton ist etwas Dumpf; Dies schreibe ich aber der Creative zu, jedoch werde ich genaueres mit der Xonar Essence sagen können. Nachtrag: Die Effekte gewinnen hier noch mal ordentlich an Wums, genau das, was mir vorher etwas gefehlt hat. Etwas dumpfes konnte ich nun nicht mehr wirklich raushören, alles war angenehm Klar, die Ortung nach wie vor präzise.

_World of Warcraft_

Hier gibt es natürlich keine regulären Sounds o.ä. - was aber mal wieder auffällt, ist, dass die Stimmen der Charaktere (z.B. bei Emotes wie /witz) wesentlich klarer ausfallen, was eine größere Natürlichkeit schafft.
Effekte, die den Bass benötigen (z.B. ein Flammenhund als Haustier, welcher bei jeder Bewegung ein donnern verursacht), fallen wesentlich massiver aus; Insgesamt kriegt man ein besseres Gefühl von "Größe"; Sie wirken nun um einiges massiver und scheinen auch mehr den Eindruck von wirklich bedrohlichen Wesen zu schaffen. Einzig der Bass bei z.B. Feuer erscheint mir etwas zu massiv, was aber durchaus an der Creative liegen kann. Auch hier sei wieder gesagt: Die Essence wirds zeigen. Die Effekte werden sonst sehr klar aufgelöst und machen wesentlich mehr Spaß. Auch wenn der Sound oft gerne ausgeschaltet wird, so habe ich mir einfach mal die Zeit genommen und die Ortung getestet. Hier richtet sie sich nicht nach dem Kamerawinkel, sondern der Position des Spielers. Drehe ich mich beispielsweise neben einer Soundquelle, so wandert diese mit. Die Ortung war jedes Mal sehr präzise, wenngleich weniger stark im Vordergrund als beim Sennheiser. Nachtrag: Nichts weltbewegendes, die Höhen und Tiefen gewinnen noch mal an Facetten, was so für eine größere Detailvielfalt sorgt.

_Dead Space_

Ein Horrorspiel basiert stets auf gutem Sound - ohne diesen ist es nicht mal ansatzweise das, was es sein soll. Schritte, Schreie, mechanische Geräusche - diese Teile ergeben das erschreckende Ganze. Mehr als einmal sprang ich hoch, als ich plötzlich hinter mir etwas vernahm. Im Vergleich der beiden Geräte war es doch schnell klar, wie spielend das Beyerdynamic mein altes Sennheiser-Headset an die Wand drücken konnte; Hier war der Bass der Auffälligste Punkt; Während das Sennheiser nur den typisch flachen Bass hatte, welcher keinerlei Räumlichkeit zulässt, formte das Beyerdynamic die leeren, verlorenen Gänge geradezu bedrückend nach. So wirkte selbst jeder Schritt von Isaac wie ein Fremdkörper, der mir manchmal irritierenderweise das Gefühl gab, als sei ich nicht allein - was mehr heißen soll, dass ich dachte, ein Feind sei mir auf den Fersen. Die Überraschungsmomente waren ebenfalls wesentlich intensiver, wenn die Musik kurzerhand mit Hohen Tönen aufwartete und diese wesentlich spitzer zu Werke gingen, so war der Schreckmoment auch intensiver. Die Ortung selbst war kein Problem, es kam aber manchmal vor, dass ich etwas irritiert war, wenn ich nicht genau hinhörte - doch bei bewusstem Hören war die Ortung korrekt und in richtigem Maß bemessen. Die Hintergrundgeräusche waren niemals aufdringlich oder beschlagnahmten zu viel der Soundkulisse; das Surren einer Turbine - nur um ein Exempel zu nennen - fiel dabei wirklich hervorragend aus; Ich konnte wirklich nachvollziehen, dass dort eine wirklich große Maschinerie hintersaß. Hierbei versagte mir das Sennheiser, dort wirkte es nicht so gigantisch, wie es hätte sein müssen - weshalb ein Teil des Spielgefühls fehlte.

_Warhammer 40.000: Dawn of War II_

Natürlich werden auch Strategiespiele verwendet und auch dort will man sich nicht mit nervtötendem Klang herumärgern müssen. Meine Wahl fiel auf DOW 2, weil es sehr effektreich ist und dort auch einige Dialogsequenzen vorkommen. Die Sprachqualität hat sich nicht stark verbessert, aber durchaus bemerkbar gemacht - im positiven Sinne also. Was hier nun sehr in den Vordergrund trat, war der viel genutzte Bass des Spiels - meiner Ansicht nach war er sogar etwas überpräsent, wenngleich besser differenziert und nicht matschig, wie beim Sennheiser. Hier muss ich auch wieder auf die Creative deuten, welche eventuell der Grund dieses Ärgernisses sein könnte - doch Näheres, wie mehrfach erwähnt, ist erst mit der Essence zu erklären. Ortung ist hier natürlich nicht so wichtig, aber auch hier wird wieder klar deutlich: Befinde ich mich mit der Kamera beispielsweise nördlich des Geschehens, so kriege ich aus südlicher Richtung den Ton natürlich ein wenig dumpf mit - diese kleinen Details fallen auch auf, habe ich aber eher vernachlässigt, da dies bei Strategiespielen nicht so wichtig ist. Nachtrag: Hier kann die Essence wieder ein wenig Boden gut machen: Die Effekte sind kräftiger und präziser. Eine wahre Effektschlacht, dass muss man sagen.

_Counter Strike: Source_

Ebensowenig darf der Multiplayer fehlen. Hier wird deutlich, dass Valve bei vielen Sounds gespart hat und offenbar einfach die alten Sounds aus Counter Strike verwendet, wie z.B. bei Trittgeräuschen. Die Höhen, was Metallische Oberflächen betrifft, treten klarer zur Tage, auch haben Explosionen nun mehr Volumen übrig, was ihnen eine größere Natürlichkeit gibt. Die Ortung verläuft perfekt, ich konnte schnell ausmachen, wo sich meine Gegner befinden. Die ingame-Mikroqualität anderer konnte ich auch begutachten; Wenn as Mikrofon stimmt, so ist die Qualität klar und deutlich. Nachtrag: Nun knallt es noch mal ordentlich. Die Essence holt alles aus den Effekten heraus, wenngleich es im ersten Moment irritierend ist, dass die eigene Waffe deutlich lauter ist als die anderer Spieler, aber bei genauerer betrachtung muss ich sagen, gewinnt die Ortung an natürlichkeit.

_Mass Effect 2_

Diesmal ein Action-RPG. Da hier sowohl auf Effekte als auch auf saubere Dialoge gesetzt wird, ist es wieder ein gutes Beispiel. Die Dialoge sind gewohnt klar, allerdings könnten die Effekte nun ein wenig mehr Dampf haben, hier fehlt zeitweise ein wenig Bass. Farbenreicher als das Sennheiser geht das DT770 dabei vor, fallen doch viele kleinere Details wesentlich besser auf; Das Schnaufen nach dem Sprint kommt deutlicher zum Tragen und Hintergrundgeräusche werden bewusst wahrgenommen. Mass Effect gewinnt an Qualität, die gesamte Soundkulisse kann noch mal ein wenig auftrumpfen. Die Ortung funktioniert auch sehr gut, wenngleich sie ein bisschen präziser sein könnte.

*Musik*

Hier kommt Foobar2000 zum Einsatz, es wird wieder auf Klangneutralität geachtet.

_Avenged Sevenfold - Blinded in Chains_
(205 kbps MP3 VBR, 44100 Hz)

Hier merke ich schon die ersten Unterschiede, wobei es sich nur um eine MP3 handelt. Die Mitten kommen wesentlich klarer zur Geltung, was insbesondere bei E-Gitarren wichtig ist; der Bass sitzt besser im Hintergrund, ohne dass er untergeht. Die Pedale des Drummers sind noch präsent, drängend sich aber wirklich nur noch als Taktgeber auf - man kann sagen, der Klang ist insgesamt natürlicher und mehr so, wie er auch sein sollte. Im Vergleich zum Sennheiser waren sämtliche Elemente zu nahe auf einer Ebene, es fehlte die Differenzierung und eigentliche Betonung, die den Instrumenten im jeweiligen Soundstück zugewiesen wird. Nachtrag: Die Essence sorgt noch mal für mehr Pepp im Schlagzeug, Präzision, dynamik - kein Problem. Die Becken und Hi-Hats werden mit leichtigkeit gespielt und treten ein wenig nach vorne, sodass sie noch kleine Akzente setzen, die die Creative vorher hat missen lassen. Die Gitarren erscheinen nun ein wenig wärmer und füllen den Sound angenehm auf.

_Mark Collie - In Time_
(256 kbps MP3 CBR, 48000 Hz)

Einfaches Gitarrenspiel mag zwar nicht sonderlich relevant erscheinen, allerdings darf man diesem Trugspiel nicht aufsitzen; Ein verfälschter Gitarrensound fällt ohne zusätzliche Instrumente wesentlich leichter auf. Was mir hier insbesondere auffiel war der Punkt, dass das Beyerdynamic wieder wesentlich mehr Räumlichkeit und Tiefe vorwies als das Sennheiser, was der akustischen Gitarre dieses Stückes wesentlich mehr Leben einhauchte.
Collie's Stimme scheint fast unverändert, kann aber doch ein wenig in den Höhen besser zur Geltung kommen. Nachtrag: Hier kann die Essence keinen großen Unterschied beweisen, allerdings merke ich, dass die Gitarre ein wenig melodiöser und differenzierter aufwarten kann, sodass ihre Natürlichkeit und Facetten noch ein wenig besser herauskommen.

_Hollywood Undead - City_
(180 kbps MP3 VBR, 44100 Hz)

Dies scheint geradezu prädestiniert für den DT770 zu sein - die Bässe werden härter und Präziser abgezeichnet, neue Tiefe wird erreicht - hier kann das Sennheiser gewiss nicht mithalten; Doch ebensowenig überspielen die Bässe alles andere; vielmehr harmoniert das zusammenspiel, sodass selbst feine Details behutsam behalten werden. Nachtrag: Die Essence kann die einzelnen Elemente noch mal aufwerten! Unglaublich, die feine Hintergrundmelodie kommt hervor und der ganze Song gewinnt an Klarheit, der Gesang, welcher nicht bloß aus einer Stimme besteht, kann hier und dort sogar noch kleine Akzente hervorzaubern, die vorher so nicht hörbar waren. Der Bass scheint auch noch mal zugenommen zu haben; Kräftiger, präziser; Das kann nicht mal die Creative mit ihrer (meiner Ansicht nach) nun lausiger Bassverstärkung. Ich bin verliebt.

_Hollywood Undead - Everywhere I go_
(190 kbps MP3 VBR, 44100 Hz)

Auch hier zeichnet sich wieder das zusammenspiel von DT770 und Bässen ab - einfach perfekt. Sogar Hi-Hats und Becken können problemlos und sehr präzise zusammenwirken, sodass die Tiefe erneut erhöht wird, ohne dass die Mitten abschmieren - im Gegenteil, sie werden sogar sehr klar dargestellt, sodass sich der Song mit dem Beyerdynamic geradezu neu definiert. Nachtrag: Die Essence kann auch hier wieder den Bass präziser und kräftiger aufleben lassen, sodass einfach noch mehr Kraft versprüht wird; Die Streicher, welche zwar per Synthesizer realisiert wurden, kommen nun deutlicher aus dem Hintergrund und unterlegen den Gesang und formen so ein völlig neues Ambiente. Insgesamt können sogar die technischen Akzente gen Ende noch mal aufwarten und nun rockt der Song einfach noch mal um ein vielfaches mehr.

_Italo Brothers - Stamp on the Ground_
(215 kbps MP3 CBR, 44100 Hz)

Hier will ich wieder mal prüfen, ob der Bass tatsächlich hält was er verspricht - Hip Hop und Rap liegen ihm auf jeden Fall. Schnell muss ich einsehen, dass der DT770 auch mit Techno (bzw. Jumpstyle) zurechtkommt. Hier wird er wesentlich besser dargestellt; er fällt nicht so flach aus und bietet sogar mehr Möglichkeiten, Keyboards und Synthesizer aus dem Hintergrund treten zu lassen, was ein wesentlich größeres Hörvergnügen zur Folge hat. Nachtrag: Die Essence kann feine Melodieveränderungen noch mal etwas deutlicher zu Tage führen - und sorgt somit für einen enormen Klanggenuss. Die Bässe profitieren abermals von der Präzision und der Kraft, die die Essence aus dem Hut zaubert. Auch wenn man Audiophilität nicht an Techno (bzw. Jumpstyle) misst, so ist diese Kombination einfach nur prima für Freunde von guten Beats.

_Killswitch Engage - This Fire_
(FLAC)

Hier harmoniert wieder das Zusammespiel aller Bandmitglieder - die Gitarren sind sowohl im Lead als auch im Rhytm deutlich wahrnehmbar, der Bassist sitzt unterstützend im Hintergrund und das Schlagzeug setzt feine Akzente, während der Sänger genau dort sitzt, wo er sein soll: Im Vordergrund. Einzig erschien es mir etwas dumpf, was ich  auch hier eher der Creative zuschreibe; Jedoch erst mit der Essence werde ich Gewissheit haben.
Nachtrag: Es hat sich bewahrheitet, es lag an der Creative. Während die Drums jetzt noch mal richtig knackig und präzise arbeiten, können sich die noch mal aufgerüsteten Mitten und Höhen fein in den Vordergrund setzen.


Spoiler



Ich glaube, ich bekomme gerade einen Ohrgasmus. *G*


Um etwas ähnliches zu erreichen, müsste ich bei der Creative die Bassverstärkung einschalten, welche dann aber nicht ansatzweise herankäme - und teilweise zu stark dröhnen würde. Es fehlt ihr einfach die Präzision, die die Essence so elegant hervorbringt.

_Ludwig van Beethoven - 9th Symphony_
(129 kbps MP3 CBR, 44100 Hz)

Sicherlich mag eine MP3 in Sachen klassischer Musik eine Sünde sein, doch hatte ich bisher noch keine Gelegenheit, das Stück neu zu samplen. Was mir auffiel war der Punkt, dass die Streicher wesentlich besser zur Geltung kamen, die Geigen konnten geradezu überzeugen, was die Höhen anbelangte und dem Stück noch ein Hauch mehr an Facette verlieh, während die Cellos ein wenig aus dem Hintergrund rückten und somit ein größeres Gesamtbild erzeugten. Nachtrag: Die Essence kann hier leider nicht mehr viel machen, lediglich die Harmonie noch ein wenig erhöhen, indem sie feine Übergänge deutlicher aufzeigt.

_Celldweller - Own little World_
(FLAC)

Hier wird schnell deutlich, wo der Hund begraben liegt; Wesentlich bessere und subtilere Bässe begleiten Sound, ein sanfteres und präziseres Pochen; ebensowenig matscht er herum, anders als beim Sennheiser. Kann der technische Bass doch sehr über seine homogenität punkten, so wird der Bass des Schlagzeuges sehr präzise und Hintergründig fließend eingebunden, sodass die Differenzierung zwischen diesen beiden möglich ist, ohne aber ein Gefühl aufkommen zu lassen, dass sie sich im Song duellieren - beim Sennheiser erschien dies alles eine Masse zu bilden, die darüber hinaus die wichtigen Höhen und mehr noch die Mitten verschlang. So muss sich eine FLAC-Datei anhören. Nachtrag: Die Bässe gewinnen hier auch wieder an Kraft und Präzision, anders als ich gedacht hatte - und ebenso kann der Hintergrund wieder profitieren.

_Die Streuner - Der Graf_
(256 kbps MP3 CBR, 48000 Hz)

Einfaches Lautenspiel, gepaart mit Geigen, Trommeln und Gesang - wer Folk / Medieval mag, sollte trotzdem nicht auf vernünftigen Ton verzichten müssen. Eine Sache fällt mir auf: Die Trommeln im Hintergrund treten ein kleines Stück nach vorne, werden aber weniger Dominant, sodass sie harmonischer mit dem Rest zusammenspielen. Die Lauten wiederrum fallen durch ihre vorgehobenen Mitten rhymtischer und präziser aus. Die Geigen selbst profitieren von stärkeren Höhen, welche noch mal stark an Qualität gewinnen. Nachtrag: Hier kann ich keine Unterschiede zur Essence feststellen.

_Corvus Corax - In Benedictus Virgine (Live)_
(128 kbps MP3 CBR, 44100Hz)

Hier bildet sich die Ansprache am Anfang schon mal schön heraus; Man bekommt eher das Gefühl, dass der Ort, an dem gespielt wird, eine gewisse Größe aufweißt. Die Schlagwerke werden präziser abgegrenzt und die einzelnen Trommeln noch ein wenig harmonischer betont, wenngleich etwas Druckkraft dadurch verloren geht - was aber nicht zum Nachteil gereicht wird, kann man sich nun die feineren Höhen der Schalmeien, Zinken und Bombarden besser zu Gemüte führen. Durch den aufgewerteten Bass bekommen die Trommeln darüber hinaus einen natürlicheren Klang, welcher nicht mehr so platt "draufhaut", wie es beim Sennheiser vorher noch der Fall war. Nachtrag: Die Essence kann hier wieder einen Punkt herausholen: Die Trommeln gewinnen an Kraft und Präzision. Nicht überraschend, aber ein Hörgenuss ist es alle mal. Der Hall dieser Instrumente wird darüber hinaus noch ein wenig weiter gefächert, sodass sie noch mal deutlich den Raum füllen.

_Pink Floyd - The Wall (Album)_
(FLAC)

Ich habe das Album zufällig doch noch gefunden; Wie a_fire_inside_1988 schon sagte, es hat eine wirklich große Dynamik, sehr progressiv geht es von Song zu Song zu. Hier zeigt sich wieder die natürlichere Note des Beyerdynamics - und der Vorteil des Bassreflexsystems. Während das Sennheiser zwar durchaus solide Höhen und Mitten zeigt, kann es doch beim Bass nicht wirklich punkten. Im Song "Comfortably Numb" macht es sich sehr bemerkbar; Kann das Beyerdynamic doch zu einer höheren Harmonie aufrufen und E-Bass sowie Schlagzeug erfolgreicher in den Hintergrund setzen, werden die Mitten und Höhen noch facettenreicher aufgearbeitet. Beim Klassiker "Another Brick in the wall" wiederrum trumpft insgesamt der Kinderchor stets mit den Höhen und stärkeren Mitten auf, sodass eine größere Lebendigkeit erreicht wird.

_Subway to Sally - Engelskrieger (Album)_
(MP3 VBR, 320 kbps, 48000 Hz)

Durch das komplexe zusammenspiel mehrerer Faktoren für mich ein sehr beliebtes Album. "2000 Meilen unterm Meer" kann gleich durch viel mehr Details seitens des Beyerdynamic aufwarten, kann der Sachte und präzise Bass doch ein fullminanteres Spektrum hervorzaubern, wo das Sennheiser nur Platt und Langweilig im Vergleich vor sich hindudelt. "Geist des Kriegers" profitiert derweil von einem weiter vorgezogenen Hintergrund, sodass die feinen, elektronischen Hintergrundmelodiken präsenter und füllender werden; Die Höhen wiederrum kommen klarer, zerbrechlicher und doch feiner bei "Abendlied" zur Geltung, so das Sennheiser schon einige Momente zuvor die Puste ausgeht; Der Gesang wird sogar noch ein Stück harmonischer.
Über das gesamte Album hinweg ist der sägende Gitarrensound besser vorhanden, die Mitten stärker, ohne dass es zu weit in den vordergrund gezogen wird.

*Filme*
Hierbei wie oben beschrieben, PowerDVD 9. Dabei wähle ich DTS-Kompatibler Stereo-Downmix und "Kopfhörer" als Schemata.

_Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora_
(Blu-Ray)

Hier wird direkt klar, wie einfach das Beyerdynamic das Sennheiser an die Wand spielt. In jeder Hinsicht kann es einfach nur punkten; Die Effekte werden präzise und tiefgreifend wiedergegeben, die Mitten sind gut betont und die Höhen fein und klar dargestellt. Explosionen werden sehr gut wiedergegeben, effektreich und differenziert, wo das Sennheiser sonst eher im Vergleich dazu "Matsch" produziert. Die Ortung funktioniert bei beiden Geräten sehr gut, wenngleich das Beyerdynamic sich aufgrund seines guten Klanges hier noch eine Nasenspitze absetzt. Natürlich darf man auch nicht den Soundtrack vergessen; während er beim Sennheiser teils zu präsent, teils zu hintergründig ist, wird er beim Beyerdynamic scheinbar stets an die richtige Stelle gesetzt, so möchte ich meinen. Er harmoniert dabei stets mit der Umgebung, sodass er in den wichtigen Szenen nicht stört. Nachtrag: Auch hier werden die Effekte wieder ordentlich begünstigt; Es knallt und zischt, dass die Wände wackeln würden, wären es Lautsprecher. Die Präzision ist stets korrekt, ohne dabei irgendwelche Verzerrungen oder ähnliches zu garantieren; Die Ortung funktioniert meiner Ansicht nach sogar noch besser.

_Batman - The Dark Night_
(DVD)

The Dark Night ist ein sehr beliebter Film, welcher mit einer grandiosen, bedrückenden Musikuntermalung aufwarten kann. Hier werden gerne "Donnerschläge", also einfache, monumentale Basstöne, in den Hintergrund eingebaut, welche ein geradezu "eröffnendes" Fundament für die Musik bilden. Es werden viele Hintergrundgeräusche eingestreut, welche darüber hinaus eine enorme Lebendigkeit hervorrufen und so die Umgebung noch zusätzlich auffüllen. Fangen wir bei der Musik an; Das Sennheiser liefert sicherlich schon mal eine solide Basis, wer aber viel DVD guckt, wird merken, dass hier etwas fehlt; nämlich das, was das Beyerdynamic erbringen kann: Klarer, präziser Sound, Harmonie und Natürlichkeit. Dass Bassreflexsystem macht dem Orchester noch mal ordentlich Beine und treibt geradezu die Intensität der Situation bis zum Zerreissen an, treibt unaufhörlich die Geschwindigkeit und punktet dort, wo das Sennheiser nicht mithalten kann. Richtung Ende, als die hellen, schier endlos langen Geigentöne hinzuschalten, holt das Beyerdynamic noch mal alles heraus und intensiviert die Spannung wesentlich. Beide vermögen Dialoge klar wiederzugeben, doch fallen die Mitten beim Sennheiser etwas flach, sodass das Beyerdynamic mehr Wärme, mehr Lebendigkeit in den Stimmen auslöst. Der Hintergrund wird natürlicher eingebunden, sodass er tatsächlich wahrnehmbar, doch nebensächlich wird. Die Effekte werden präziser, klarer eingestreut und können neue Facetten aufbringen, die das Sennheiser nicht zu erbringen vermag. Die Ortung funktionierte bei beiden Geräten sehr gut, wenngleich die Präzision des Beyerdynamic für einen besseren Überblick über die Hintergrundgeschehnisse sorgen konnte.

_Der Herr der Ringe - die Rückkehr des Königs_
(DVD)

Der Anfang beginnt schon direkt mit einem großen Unterschied; Die Kampfszene zwischen Smeagol und Deagol (?) um den einen Ring wird von einem Sanft wummernden Bass begleitet, welcher dem Beyerdynamic besser liegt; Bekommt die Szene doch so noch einen großen Gewinn an Bedrückendem Ernst, während die Stimmen ein wenig klarer und vordergründiger Arbeiten. Metallisches Klirren und Scharren bei Schwertkämpfen und insbesondere die Sounds der schwarzen Reiter sind wiederrum Fälle für die Höhen - und hier kann das Beyerdynamic abermals punkten, zeichnet sich die Facette doch wesentlich intensiver und nuancenreicher aus, wo das Sennheiser nur müde hinterherhinkt. Die Ortung geschieht bei beiden Geräten sehr gut. Über den ganzen Film hinweg kann das Beyerdynamic im Vergleich zum Sennheiser die Hintergrundmusik harmonischer und natürlicher wiedergeben. Die Effekte sind atemberaubend, das Bassreflexsystem holt hier noch mal alles heraus.

*Youtube*

Dies ist etwas schwieriger; Die Qualität von Youtube-Videos variiert stark und ebenso gibt es viele verschiedene Szenen, Inhalte, Thematiken, etc..
Daher habe ich mich ein wenig durchgekämpft und einige Sachen ausgewählt. Zunächst will ich die allgemeine Veränderung beschreiben: Hier wird eines klar: Schlechter Sound fällt gnadenlos auf, während vieles beim Sennheiser noch passabel ausfällt, merkt man hier nun, wenn die Qualität eben schlechter ist. Beste Qualität lässt sich wiederrum mit Leichtigkeit heraushören.

Say What Again!!
Diese sehr lustige Szene aus dem Klassiker "Pulp Fiction" ist sicherlich vielen geläufig. Während sich der Dialog nicht wirklich verbessert hat, so lässt sich aber das Hintergrundrauschen der Aufnahme deutlicher raushören. Eine Verbesserung findet sich allerdings schon, nämlich die Effekte der Pistole, wenn sie abgefeuert wird. Sie macht sich insofern bemerkbar, als dass sie nicht mehr so "drückend" wirkt, heißt, ihr Soundspektrum wird nicht von einer überpräsenten Höhe, einem vornehmlichen Zischen übertönt. Nachtrag: Die Essence konnte den Effekt der Waffe noch mal verstärken - auch hier wieder: Stärke und Präzision.

Drawn Together Captian Hero betrinkt sich mit Zitronenlimo
Hier fallen die Mitten ein wenig stärker aus, sodass ein wenig mehr Volumen aufkommt. Gegen Ende, als Spanky Ham mit dem Motorrad vorfährt lässt sich wieder ein besserer Bass beim Beyerdynamic feststellen.
Insgesamt hätte ich mehr erwartet, aber ich schätze, auch ein Beyerdynamic kann nur das Beste aus dem machen, was es bekommt. Nachtrag: Hier findet sich kein Unterschied mit der Essence.

Stravaganzza - Hijo de la luna
Natürlich schaut der geneigte PC-Nutzer in der Regel auch Videos mit Musikalischem Inhalt. Hier lässt sich abermals ausmachen, dass das Beyerdynamic aus gehobener Klasse kommt; Im Vergleich zum Sennheiser tritt der Schlagzeuger freundlich in den Hintergrund, sodass seine Pedale weniger präsent sind, während die klassichen Instrumente, welche im Hintergrund begleiten, ein wenig vortreten. Die Gitarren nehmen ein kleines bisschen mehr an Volumen zu, ohne dabei überpräsent zu werden. Am Gesang ändert sich nicht viel, er fühlt sich aber in der neuen Umgebung harmonischer an. Auch hier hatte das Sennheiser mit schwächerem Bass und "matschigkeit" im selben zu Kämpfen. Nachtrag: Die ruhige, sanfte Einleitung gewinnt noch mal an Harmonie, während die folgende Szenerie; das Schlagzeug und die E-Gitarre noch mal ordentlich an "Wumms" gewinnen. Darüber hinaus können die Geigenklänge im Hintergrund noch mal nach vorne treten und komplettieren zusammen mit dem Klavier das Bild.

Der Glöckner von Notre Dame - Die Glocken Notre Dames
Wer kennt ihn nicht, den Klassiker aus der Zeichentrick-Schmiede Disney? Da ich den Soundtrack aufgrund seiner Monumentalen Anleihen sehr mag und ebenso die Vokalität, welche sehr präsent ist, schätze, bietet sich hier ein guter Vergleich mittels der Stimme Heinz' Rennack, welche hier dem Ganzen das Leben verlieh'.
Der Chorus am Anfang profitiert beim Beyerdynamic wieder von einer gehobenen Mitte, welche ihn längst nicht mehr so dünn erscheinen lässt, wie es beim Sennheiser der Fall ist. Die Trompeten erhalten ein wenig Hilfe in den Höhen, sodass sie ihr Spektrum besser auffahren. Aber das Wichtige: Rennack, dessen Stimme eine Berg- und Talfahrt in der Melodik durchnimmt, fällt nun positiver durch eine klarere Differenzierung auf. In einigen kleineren Passagen tritt der Hintergrund mehr nach vorne, sodass die Details klarer zu Tage treten; Dies sorgt wieder für ein "größeres Ganzes", was zu einer neuen Vielfalt führt. Gegen Ende ist noch eine positive Sache aufgefallen; So verschwindet Rennack's Stimme erst ein kleines bisschen später im Chorus, was wieder auf die gute Differenzierung hinweist. Leider merke ich in diesem Stück auch wieder, dass die Qualität zwar gut ist, aber erst mit dem Beyerdynamic wird klar, dass es nicht das Maximum an Qualität ist - was beim Sennheiser nicht so stark aufgefallen ist. Nachtrag: Die Essence kann die Cellos noch ein wenig besser in Szene setzen; sorgt es doch für einen feinen, angenehmen Takt, der sich prima einfügt.

Charlie bit my finger - again!
Ein sehr bekanntes Video und sehr typisch für viele Homespots, welche meist aber noch mit geringerer Qualität aufwarten. Was hier auffällt, ist, dass das Beyerdynamic die Stimme des kleinen Jungen weniger präsent erscheinen lässt; Ich möchte fast sagen, hier fehlt ein wenig in der Mitte, was aber eher zu einer größeren Natürlichkeit seiner Stimme führt. Nachtrag: Hier findet sich kein Unterschied.

*Skype*

Sehr klarer klang, was allerdings auch das Rauschen anderer massiv erscheinen lässt - mitunter sogar sehr schlimm - ich schätze, dass ist wohl der Preis, den man zahlt, wenn man guten Klang haben will. Insgesamt fällt die Klangqualität wie beim Sennheiser aus, wenngleich die Stimmen deutlich an Klarheit gewinnen. Viel verändert sich nicht, aber hier kann man auch nicht sehr viel zu sagen. Es ist eben Internettelefonie.

*Fazit*

Erstes Fazit:

In dem kleinen Konkurrenzrennen, welches zwar ein wenig unfair ist, kann sich jedoch das Beyerdynamic deutlich vom Sennheiser absetzen - es hält, was es verspricht. In jeder Hinsicht ist es dem Sennheiser überlegen und kann dank dem Bassreflexsystem einen wirklichen Genuss in jeder Situation erbringen. Selten habe ich so intensiv erlebt, wie in den letzten Tagen - und ich will diesen Kopfhörer auch nicht mehr missen. Ob DVD, Spiel oder Musik - hier kann es durchgehend Glanzleistungen erbringen und dem Nutzer völlig neue Ebenen eröffnen, die vorher nicht bestanden.
Einzige Wermutstropfen bleiben jedoch ein paar Dinge; Fangen wir mit der Versorgung an: Ein Onboard-Chip mag zwar in der heutigen Zeit eine wirklich vernünftige Qualität bieten, ist aber meiner Ansicht nach gewiss nicht der passende Gegenspieler für dieses Klangmonstrum - eine Soundkarte, möglichst hochwertig ist zu empfehlen; Doch mehr dazu lässt sich nach dem zweiten Fazit sagen.

Der Nächste Punkt betrifft die Soundquelle. Ein Skype-Gespräch kann zwar durchaus normal ausfallen, hat das Gegenüber aber nur billige Hardware, so kann es grausamer werden als mit einem normalen Headset; Dies ist die andere Seite der Medaille. Youtube-Videos werden mitunter mehr Rauschen oder Qualitätsschwierigkeiten aufzeigen, ebenso muss der geneigte Nutzer aufpassen, dass die Liedersammlung stimmt; Was zusätzlichen Verbrauch von Festplattenspeicher bedeutet - doch in der heutigen Zeit nicht das Problem bilden sollte. Für mich habe ich hier ein Gerät gefunden, dass sich treu eingefügt hat und jederzeit punkten konnte.

Zweites Fazit:

Musik: Hier kann die Asus einfach nur Punkten. Sie "verbessert" zwar nicht unbedingt jeden Song, doch kann sie in Sachen Kraft und Präzision die Creative locker an die Wand spielen. Diese kann nämlich nur dann halbwegs mithalten, wenn die Bassverstärkung eingeschaltet wird, welche aber Stellenweise eine "Verschlimmbesserung" produziert, was sich im Dröhnen des Basses äussert. Auch kann die Essence viele kleine Details noch mal betonen, die somit einfach fullminantere Soundwelten erschafft.

Spiele: Die Spiele profitieren einfach von den knalligeren Effekten, hier kann die Xonar beweisen, dass sie mehr als nur Musik drauf hat.

DVD: Wie bei den Spielen - sie muss sich einfach nicht verstecken.

Youtube: Hier kann die Xonar nur bei Musik auf jeden Fall etwas gut machen. Scheinbar aber auch bei Effekten, doch das lässt sich erst nach einem DVD-Review wirklich mit Sicherheit bestimmen.

Gesamtes Fazit: Wer das Beyerdynamic nimmt, macht nichts verkehrt. Die DT770 Pro glänzen einfach mit ihrem Sound und können viele andere problemlos an die Wand spielen. Wichtig ist dabei jedoch, dass die Quelle stimmt; Onboard-Sound oder niedrig gesampelte Musik ist ein absolutes No-Go für dieses Schmuckstück. Mit einer einfachen, dedizierten SoKa kann man hier schon viel gutes Tun, doch ihr ganzes Potential spielt sie erst in Verbindung mit High-End aus; und hier empfiehlt es sich, wirklich auf das Non-Plus-Ultra zu achten. Ich habe oft gelesen, dass die STX nur was für Musik wäre - meiner Ansicht nach kann sie in jedem Belang punkten - in Verbindung mit dem DT770 lässt sie alles andere, was ich bisher kannte, müde im Regen stehen. Ein letztes Manko ist natürlich da: Die Kombination Asus Xonar Essence STX + Beyerdynamic kostet rund 330,- €.


----------



## Zerebo (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Review] Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm (in Arbeit)*

Sieht doch schonmal vielversprechend aus.Bis jetzt ein sehr schöner Test.
Ein paar anmerkungen hab ich aber:
Die m Version ist für Drummer gedacht, sie klingt auch anders als die normalen Versionen.Die pro Version hat einen anderen Anpressdruck.
Vlt. hab ich es überlesen,aber ich glaub du hast vergessen zu schreiben mit welchen Sennheiser du vergleichst.
Sonst weiter so.


----------



## KILLTHIS (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Review] Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm (in Arbeit)*

Scheint tatsächlich der Fall zu sein... Hups. *G* Ich füge es gleich mal dazu. Wenn noch irgendwelche Wünsche, was den Klang angeht, vorhanden sind, nur zu, ich schaue, was ich addieren kann.
Edit: Dies ist nun auch ein Bildspeicher.


----------



## Pravasi (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Review] Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm (in Arbeit)*

Schon mal ein sehr schöner Anfang.
Ich persöhnlich lege grössten Wert auf die Ortung im Game. Von daher lese ich immer gerne wie es sich damit in verschiedenen Games verhält.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. August 2010)

*AW: [Review] Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm (in Arbeit)*

Ein sehr toller Anfang! Die Beschreibung der Musikeindrücke ist detailliert und nachvollziehbar. Damit kann man wirklich etwas anfangen.
Wenn einige Lieder auch nach Wechsel zur Essence noch dumpf klingen muss dies aber nicht zwangsläufig auf den DT770 zurückzuführen sein, viele Musik wird heutzutage auch einfach nur noch miserabel aufgenommen/abgemischt und klingt daher von vornherein schlecht. Das tritt dann meistens mit guten Schallwandlern auch erst richtig zu Tage, auf billigen Anlagen/Kopfhörern bekommt man das meistens gar nicht so mit. Aber ich denke eine Essence wird bei dir nochmal ein ganzes Stück Klang herausholen können.

Hast du beim Spielen nur Stereo-Klang oder auch Raumklangsimulation getestet? Gerade die Raumklangsimulation (sowohl bei Spielen als auch bei Filmen) dürfte hier im Forum für viele User wichtig sein um sie endlich mal von diesen unsäglichen 5.1-Headsets abzubringen


----------



## KILLTHIS (15. August 2010)

*AW: [Review] Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm (in Arbeit)*

Danke erst mal für das Feedback! 
Leider kam ich gestern nicht mehr zu vielen Dingen, da ich mich nach getaner Arbeit und einem Telefonat später betrunken bei meinem besten Freund wiederfand... und dementsprechend ist mein Kopf noch etwas groß. *G*

@Pravasi: Die Ortung werde ich mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen, ich denke, das ist wirklich ein guter Punkt, den ich so wohl fast vernachlässigt hätte - auch ganz gut, ich habe mir gestern noch extra Dead Space gekauft, da Horror-Spiele sehr von Sound leben und dementsprechend recht aussagekräftig sind. 

@a_fire_inside_1988: Da hast du wohl recht - genaues werde ich aber mit der Essence erfahren - warte schon ganz sehnsüchtig. *G* Ich teste gegenwärtig sowohl mit als auch ohne CMSS 3D, wobei ich dieses Feature eigentlich eingeschaltet lasse, da es doch spürbar etwas bringt - und bei einem teuren Stereo-Kopfhörer finde ich eigentlich nicht, dass diese sich dann hinter einem 5.1-Headset verstecken müssen.

Jetzt werde ich mich aber mal wieder gruseln und erschrecken gehen, damit ich nachher ein wenig was zum Klang in Dead Space sagen kann.

Edit: So, der Test ist oben, habe noch ein paar kleinere Korrekturen erledigt. So wie es ausschaut funktioniert meine SD-Karte auch wieder, ich werde gleich mal versuchen, ein paar Bilder einzufügen.
Edit 2: Aye, das hat geklappt. Die Bilder sind nun hochgeladen und sollten für alle sichtbar sein.


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. August 2010)

*AW: [Review] Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm (in Arbeit) - Jetzt mit Bildern!*

Nach langer Zeit echt wieder mal n klasse Test! Richtig gut gelungen.


----------



## KILLTHIS (15. August 2010)

*AW: [Review] Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm (in Arbeit) - Jetzt mit Bildern!*

@> Devil-X <: Danke für das Kompliment! Noch bin ich aber lange nicht durch, daher gilt es noch ein wenig zu tun. Ich habe jetzt mal Dawn of War 2 und den Youtube-Bereich eingefügt.
Edit: So, Counter Strike Source wird gerade heruntergeladen. Natürlich will auch Liebhaber von Multiplayer-Action nicht zu kurz kommen lassen.
Edit2: Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Ortung bei WoW gefehlt hat. Sicherlich nicht so tragisch, aber ich denke, dass es trotzdem nötig ist. Ich bin gegenwärtig noch am Überlegen, was ich noch einbauen kann.

Spiele:
-Mass Effect 2
-Dragon Age: Origins
-Drakensang Gold Edition

Filme:
-Avatar: Aufbruch nach Pandora (Blu-Ray)
-? (DVD-Sammlung meines Bruders, viele verschiedene Titel, u.a. Blues Brothers, Corpse Bride, Batman: Dark Night, u.v.m)

Musik:
-? (Keine bestimmten Genres oder Interpreten im Gedächtnis, die ich auf Anhieb einfügen würde)


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. August 2010)

*AW: [Review] Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm (in Arbeit) - Update: CS:S*

tolle Fotos!

Für Musiktest hier noch ein paar Vorschläge:

- Interpret: The xx / Album: xx / Die Titel haben ne Menge Bass, vor allem "Fantasy" geht sehr weit runter
- Interpret: Pink Floyd / Album: The Wall / Sehr gute Dynamik
- Interpret: Norah Jones / Album: Come away with me / Eine recht audiophile Aufnahme
- Interpret: James Horner /Album: Braveheart Soundtrack / Ziemlich gut aufgenommene Orchestralmusik


----------



## KILLTHIS (15. August 2010)

*AW: [Review] Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm (in Arbeit) - Update: ME2*

Gut, da muss ich mal sehen, ob ich an diese Alben komme. Es könnte sein, dass meine Mutter noch "The Wall" im Schrank liegen hat, aber ich kann nichts versprechen. Alternativ muss wieder ein Youtube-Vergleich herhalten, bis ich das eine oder andere Album in den Händen halte.

Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht und Mass Effect 2 installiert, um einen kleinen Eindruck bieten zu können. Schätzungsweise werde ich diesen noch ein wenig intensivieren müssen, da ich nicht allzuweit gespielt habe.


----------



## KILLTHIS (16. August 2010)

*AW: [Review] Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm (in Arbeit) - Update: Jetzt mit Avatar (BD!)*

So, sorry für den Doppelpost.

Ich habe jetzt erst mal ein kleines Review zu "Avatar" gegeben, dort auch ein erster Ortungseindruck. Jetzt muss ich erst mal die DVD-Liste meines Bruders durchgehen und schauen, was sich dort noch alles bietet, denn ein Film alleine zum Vergleich ist gewiss nicht das Maß der Dinge.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (16. August 2010)

*AW: [Review] Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm (in Arbeit) - Update: Jetzt mit Avatar (BD!)*

Geiler Test eines (für diesen Preis) perfekten KH 
Bin momentan noch am überlegen - 250/80er Version. 
Tendiere aber eher zum 250.


----------



## KILLTHIS (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Review] Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm (in Arbeit) - Update: Jetzt mit Avatar (BD!)*

Das 250er ist natürlicher im Klang, hat aber wohl weniger Bass, wenn man sich die Reviews so durchließt. Allerdings benötigt man für die 250er einen Kopfhörerverstärker.

Ich habe jetzt das Album "The Wall" gefunden und mal anhand zweier Beispiele die Unterschiede aufgezeigt.

Edit: Ich werde vielleicht morgen den ganzen Tag zur Verfügung haben, vorrausgesetzt, meine Fußschmerzen werden nicht weniger. Habe mir da wohl irgendwas gezerrt oder so...


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Review] Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm (in Arbeit) - Update: The Wall*

Gute Besserung wünsch ich dir. 
Ja, ich bin noch am überlegen. 
Zum einen würde ich direkt über meine Stereoanlage hören oder übern PC.


----------



## KILLTHIS (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Review] Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm (in Arbeit) - Update: The Wall*

Danke dir. 
Wenn beide einen Kopfhörerverstärker haben, würde ich dir fast schon dazu raten. Wenn nicht, wäre die 80er Variante die bessere Wahl, aufgrund der Lautstärke. Meine Essence STX ist heute gekommen, ich werde noch zwei, drei DVD-Titel mit in die Bewertung einbauen, ehe ich dann einen Vergleich mit der STX anstelle.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Review] Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm (in Arbeit) - Update: The Wall*

Also Pc hat definitiv keinen KHV - woher auch, is ja nur Onboard.
Bei meinen Verstärkern weiß ich das nicht, weil das so "ur"-alte Dinger von meinem Vater sind und ich mich nicht ganz so gut damit auskenne.


----------



## KILLTHIS (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Review] Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm (in Arbeit) - Update: The Dark Knight*

Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall zu einer Soundkarte raten - das Beyerdynamic zeigt Schwächen wirklich bösartig genau auf - ist eben die andere Seite der Medaille. Ich würde dir bei deiner aktuellen Hardware zu der 80 Ohm-Version raten, google aber am Besten vorher, ob das Gerät deines Vaters nicht tatsächlich einen KHV hat - nur der Sicherheit halber. Wenn du dich für die Wiedergabe am PC entscheidest wäre vielleicht eine Xonar ein guter Gegenspieler.

Ich habe jetzt im übrigen noch einen Test zu "The Dark Knight" abgeliefert, da auch DVDs hier nicht zu kurz kommen sollen. Ich sehe, dass ich vielleicht noch ein, zwei Musiktests bieten kann und morgen eventuell noch kurz eine DVD anschneide, ehe die Essence in meinem System Platz nimmt. Dann kann ich noch mal einen Teil des Tests aufdecken, der bis jetzt noch im grauen schwebt.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. August 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm (in Arbeit) - Update: The Dark Knight*

Danke, dass du mir weiterhilfst  
Bin auf die Essence gespannt, die würd ich mir (Falls ich mir eine Soka kaufen sollte) auch holen. 
Bin gespannt


----------



## KILLTHIS (18. August 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm (in Arbeit) - Update: The Dark Knight*

Kein Problem. 
Ich habe mal ein erstes Fazit reingesetzt, welches ich wohl so stehen lassen kann. Die Essence wird morgen auf jeden Fall kommen, ich sitze hier schon wie auf Kohlen und würde eigentlich direkt loslegen, aber heute ist es schon spät und ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust, mit den Treibern rumzuhantieren. Bei einer Essence ist wiederrum die 250er-Version vielleicht keine schlechte Sache -und als übergang wäre ja ein KHV zum zwischenschalten möglich, wenngleich auch wirklich nur für den Übergang, wenn du mich fragst - die Dinger gibt's glaube ich - von Hama für etwa 20 Euronen.

Vielleicht schafft das Review ja noch den Sticky, dann wäre ich happy.  Ich nehme nach wie vor Wünsche an, wenngleich ich natürlich nicht alle erfüllen kann.

Also, Stay Tuned!


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. August 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm (in Arbeit) - Update: The Dark Knight*

Kenwood Basic C 2 | Hifi-Wiki.de

Kenwood Basic M 1 | Hifi-Wiki.de

Das sind meine Verstärker 
CD Player hab ich einen Onkyo DX 7355

Wie gesagt kenn mich damit nicht sonderlich gut aus  
Mir fällt grad noch ein, dass ich das PC131 auch hier irgendwo rumliegen hab  
richtig kacke das Teil.
Nach 5 Minuten tut mir der Kopf damit weh 

Eventuell könntest Herr der Ringe mal Probegucken?
An Musik vielleicht Isis? Wäre mein "Wunsch".


----------



## KILLTHIS (19. August 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm (in Arbeit) - Update: The Dark Knight*

Also, das Kenwood Basic C 2 ist der Vorverstärker, der Basic M 1 wiederrum die Endstufe. So wie ich die Sache sehe, wird der Kopfhörer offenbar an den C 2 angeschlossen, welcher einen Regelbaren Kopfhörerausgang besitzt. Leider kann ich dort keine Impendanz-Angaben finden, was die Sache etwas erschwert. Hifi-Wiki bietet nur eine halbwegs brauchbare Angabe:
PRE OUT...........................................1000 mV, 100 ohms
Das wäre mir der einzigste Hinweis. Hast du vielleicht noch ein altes Handbuch von dem Gerät? Soweit ich ersehen kann, lässt sich die Impendanz offenbar regeln, allerdings gibt es irgendwie keine Angaben, wie der regelbare Bereich aussieht.
Mehr kann ich da leider gegenwärtig nicht zu sagen, alternativ solltest du vielleicht mal im Diskussionsthread nachfragen, die Jungs wissen vielleicht mehr. Oder das HiFi-Forum, da findet man meiner Erfahrung nach die "Cracks" schlechthin.

Ich habe mal ein Review zu HDR - Rückkehr des Königs eingebaut.  Mit Isis kann ich leider nicht dienen. Ich mache mich jetzt mal daran, die Essence einzubauen.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (19. August 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm (in Arbeit) - Update: The Dark Knight*

Danke  
Handbuch hab ich keines mehr. (hier aber eine digitale Kopie)
Bin gespannt auf die essence - das hab ich aber schon gesagt


----------



## KILLTHIS (19. August 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm (in Arbeit) - Update: Die Essence ist eingebaut!*

Da muss ich mich mal durchwuseln... ist leider nicht gerade ausführlich, das gute Stück. Aber helfen sollte es eigentlich. Ich habe mal ein paar der Musik-Reviews bewertet, nicht allzu überraschend, aber die Essence... heilige wurscht, ich geh lieber auf Klo, bevor ich mich nass mache. *lach*


----------



## KILLTHIS (19. August 2010)

So, ich bezeichne den Test jetzt mal als Abgeschlossen - da sich die Unterschiede zwischen Creative und ASUS auf einer ziemlich gleichen Ebene abspielen; Die ASUS kann stets mit mehr Kraft und Präzision in den Bässen sowie größerem Spektrum punkten. Herrlich, ich bin glücklich.


----------



## Betschi (24. August 2010)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage: Wie ist der Klang so an einem iPod? Mir ist vor allem der Bass wichtig.  Will meine Bose Kopfhörer mal weggeben und mir dafür die Beyerdynamic kaufen.


----------



## KILLTHIS (24. August 2010)

Schwer zu sagen, aber vom Bass her stufe ich das schon ganz ordentlich ein. Leider habe ich keinen iPod, sodass ich da leider nur mutmaßen kann.


----------



## killuah (25. August 2010)

Sehr schönes Review - der DT770 steht auch auf meiner Einkaufsliste, danach kommt auch irgendwann ein Audio Interface.


----------



## Betschi (25. August 2010)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen, aber vom Bass her stufe ich das schon ganz ordentlich ein. Leider habe ich keinen iPod, sodass ich da leider nur mutmaßen kann.



Ja hab in mir schon bestellt^^ Wie viel zahlt ihr in Deutschland für ihn? Ich denke mit umgerechnet 120 € habe ich ein Schnäppchen gemacht.


----------



## KILLTHIS (25. August 2010)

@killuah: Danke! 
@Betschi: Ich hab 150,- gezahlt. Da hast du noch mal gut was gespart.


----------



## schicktdesdich (24. Oktober 2010)

Erst Mal , super Test , gefällt mir  
Habe mir vor die 250 Ohm Variante zu holen und die Asus Xonar DG ( besitzt einen Kopfhörer Verstärker )
Allerdings weiß ich nicht , ob das reichen würde , oder ich hol mir den KH mit 80 Ohm und erspar mir das Ganze . Ist der Unterschied von 80 und 250 solch ein Großer ? 
Grüße


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Oktober 2010)

Wenn die DG einen Kopfhörer-Verstärker hat kannst du ruhig die 250Ohm Variante nehmen. Probleme wird es damit nicht geben. Aber ich bezweifle, dass du bei der Qualität der XOnar DG unbedingt den Unterschied zwischen der 80Ohm und der 250Ohm Variante heraushören wirst. Da wäre eine Xonar Essence besser geeignet.


----------



## KILLTHIS (24. Oktober 2010)

schicktdesdich schrieb:


> Erst Mal , super Test , gefällt mir
> Habe mir vor die 250 Ohm Variante zu holen und die Asus Xonar DG ( besitzt einen Kopfhörer Verstärker )
> Allerdings weiß ich nicht , ob das reichen würde , oder ich hol mir den KH mit 80 Ohm und erspar mir das Ganze . Ist der Unterschied von 80 und 250 solch ein Großer ?
> Grüße



Danke. 

Wie a_fire_inside_1988 schon sagte, ein solcher Unterschied wird wohl nicht merkbar sein.


----------



## schicktdesdich (24. Oktober 2010)

Okay danke für die schnelle Antwort !
Und was haltet ihr davon :
Asus Xonar D1 + DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm ?
Höre sehr viel Musik und spiele als einziges Game Counterstrike Source .
Und eine sehr sehr wichtige Frage hätte ich da noch , wie siehts mit CPU Auslastung aus , habe nämlich einen sehr schwachen Prozessor ( AMD Athlon 64 + , 3500+ ^^ )


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Oktober 2010)

selbst bei dem kannst du die CPU-Auslastung durch Sound völlig vernachlässigen, bei Musikwiedergabe sowieso.
Es kommt halt drauf an was du für Ansprüche hast und wieviel du ausgeben wills.

Eine Xonar D1 + DT770 Pro 80Ohm ist für den Durchschnittsuser schon eine sehr gute Wahl. Es kann aber natürlich auch sein, dass dir der DT770 zu basslastig abgestimmt ist und dir garnicht gefällt. Dann wäre evtl. ein AKG K530 eine bessere Wahl wenn du eher detailreichen analytischen Klang magst. Das kann man halt nich einfach allgemein sagen welcher Kopfhörer der beste ist.


----------



## schicktdesdich (24. Oktober 2010)

Nur nebenbei , zur Zeit benutze ich die Sony MDR XB 500 falls dir das etwas sagt , soviel zum Thema Bass 
Aber du würdest schon behaupten , dass die D1 besser ist als die DG ,  auch im Bereich Gaming ?  
Ja die 80  Ohm Variante kommt mir einfach vernünftiger vor , da ich keine Anlage zu Hause habe und wenn über mein Nokia 5800 Musik höre , oder eben per PC und die 80 Variante mag vllt. etwas schlechter sein , aber in meinem Fall wahrscheinlich die klügere Wahl , oder was sagt ihr dazu ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe einen Sony MDR V-700 Kopfhörer, der ist auch schon ziemlich stark im Bass. Von daher sollte dir der Beyerdynamik eigentlich ganz gut gefallen. Die D1 ist mMn auf jeden Fall besser als die DG...
Und was die 80Ohm angeht...wenn du die KH auch mal am Handy benutzen willst ist die 80er Version auf jeden Fall die vernünftigere Wahl.


----------



## schicktdesdich (24. Oktober 2010)

Okey , ich danke dir für deine schnellen Antowrten 
Noch eine Frage , auf der Asus Homepage , sind folgenden Karten  im Bereich "Gaming" eingetragen :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Welche von den 4 würdest du nehmen , alle 4 kosten ja ungefähr gleich viel ? 
Ich denke davon ist die Beste schon die D1 oder ?( ich habe nur PCI )


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Oktober 2010)

die besten sind die D1 und die DX...die DX ist eine D1 nur mit PCIe-ANschluss, sonst gibts da keine Unterschiede.


----------



## thomas001 (25. Oktober 2010)

schicktdesdich schrieb:


> Erst Mal , super Test , gefällt mir
> Habe mir vor die 250 Ohm Variante zu holen und die Asus Xonar DG ( besitzt einen Kopfhörer Verstärker )
> Allerdings weiß ich nicht , ob das reichen würde , oder ich hol mir den KH mit 80 Ohm und erspar mir das Ganze . Ist der Unterschied von 80 und 250 solch ein Großer ?
> Grüße



Laut Overclock3D :: Review :: ASUS Xonar DG Review :: Introduction and Technical Specifications ist die Xonar XG für bist zu 150 Ohm ausgelegt, das würde die 250 Ohm Variante ausschliessen....die Xonar D1/DX hat keinen Verstärker da bist du mit 80 Ohm besser dran, wobei ich wirklich nicht weiss wie gut die mit den 80 Ohm klarkommen und wieviel Klang du damit ohne Verstärker verlierst, ich hab ne ganze weile im Netz gesucht, aber keine Angabe gefunden dazu.


*Mal was anderes: *Hat jemand die Denon AH-D1100 zufällig und kann was im Vergleich zu den DT-770 sagen?


----------



## 1337 (4. November 2010)

Sagt mal ist der DT770 Pro auch Outdoor-tauglich?
Hatte früher mal das MMX300, von der Größe her sollte es fast identisch sein, habs aber nie draußen getragen wegen dem Mic.


----------



## 1337 (4. November 2010)

sry für Doppelpost oO, mein lahmer PC hatte einen komischen Lag...


----------



## Betschi (5. November 2010)

1337 schrieb:


> Sagt mal ist der DT770 Pro auch Outdoor-tauglich?
> Hatte früher mal das MMX300, von der Größe her sollte es fast identisch sein, habs aber nie draußen getragen wegen dem Mic.



Ich nehm den Kopfhörer immer in die Schule mit^^


----------



## Pagz (5. November 2010)

weil hier jeder über 250/80 Ohm diskutiert:
Ich habe das dt-770 pro 250 Ohm an meinen Laptop mit onboardsound angeschlossen und es geht ohne Probleme. Dazu gibt es bei der 250 Ohm Variante noch dieses tolle Wendelkabel, deswegen hab ich mich auch für die 250 Ohm Variante entschieden


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. November 2010)

Du verschenkst aber eine Menge klangliches Potential und besonders laut bekommst du es auch nicht ohne den Kopfhörerausgang zu übersteuern.


----------



## Pagz (5. November 2010)

ist auch nur eine Übergangslösung, bis ich meinen neuen PC mit einer Asus Xonar D1 kriege
Kp was übersteuern heißt, aber von der Lautstärke ist es sicher nicht zu leise


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. November 2010)

Die D1 hat aber auch keinen Kopfhörerverstärker, wenn du das klangliche Potential deines Kopfhörers voll nutzen möchtest musst du zu einer Soundkarte mit Kopfhörerverstärker greifen.


----------



## Pagz (5. November 2010)

zum Beispiel?
Will halt nicht so viel Ged ausgeben, der KH hat schon genug gekostet


----------



## querinkin (5. November 2010)

Wenn in der Bedienungsanleitung meines Verstärkers steht "Wir empfehlen Kopfhörer mit einer Impedanz von 32 bis 600 Ohm" ist dann ein KHV integriert? (schliesse meinen 250Ohm 770 Pro daran, deshalb diese Frage)


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. November 2010)

querinkin schrieb:


> Wenn in der Bedienungsanleitung meines Verstärkers steht "Wir empfehlen Kopfhörer mit einer Impedanz von 32 bis 600 Ohm" ist dann ein KHV integriert? (schliesse meinen 250Ohm 770 Pro daran, deshalb diese Frage)



Ja, für 600Ohm braucht man auf jeden Fall einen Kopfhörerverstärker um da noch was brauchbares rauszubekommen, also wird einer integriert sein.



> zum Beispiel?
> Will halt nicht so viel Ged ausgeben, der KH hat schon genug gekostet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Von Asus gäbe es da die Xonar Essence oder die Xonar DG. Von Auzentech gäbe es noch die X-Fi Forte 7.1.


----------



## Holyhawk (10. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich habe nun mehrmals gelesen dass das DT 770 quasi genauso wie das MMX 300 sein soll, nur das es eben kein Mikro und keine USB-Soundkarte (eine interne halt) hat. Stimmt das? Weil es kostet mal eben doppelt soviel. 

Doof ist halt nur das ich ein Mikro bräuchte und natürlich ein Headset einem extra Mikro vorziehe. Jedoch ist die USB-Soundkarte auch wieder total überflüssig beim MMX 300. Wenn es wirklich dem DT 770 so ähnlich ist, kann man dieses Review ja quasi als Referenz nehmen oder?


----------



## PEG96 (10. Februar 2011)

Laut beyerdynamic sind das beides 2 völlig unterschiedliche geräte.


----------



## Holyhawk (10. Februar 2011)

Hm okay,

habe übrigens gesehen das man die USB-Soundkarte auch abwählen kann, was ja schonmal echt gut ist.


----------



## PEG96 (10. Februar 2011)

Ich würde trotzdem net das mmx 300 kaufen, da man zu dem preis schon denon ah 2000, akg k701 und sennheiser hd650 bekommt.


----------



## Holyhawk (10. Februar 2011)

Also willst du mir damit sagen das die viel besser klingen? (Was ich nicht bezweifeln will). Aber dafür sind das alles KH und das MMX 300 ist ein Headset, was ja auch nochmal ein Unterschied ist irgendwie.


----------



## PEG96 (10. Februar 2011)

Ja, die klingen für meinen Hörgeschmack nach alle besser. Man kann aus einem kh auch ein headset machen, indem man sich ein ansteckmikro an das kh kabel steckt.
Der Test ist ziemlich gut, vll. solltest du dir nochmal neue aufnahmen in flac oder ogg machen, denn bei klassik ist wie du schon geschrieben hasst 128kb sünde


----------



## hydro (10. Februar 2011)

Der k701 und der sennheiser sind schwer mit dem dt770 zu vergleichen! Sind schliesslich komplett anders abestimmt. Abgesehen davon ist im mmx300 der dt770edition verbaut, welcher besser ist als der normale 770pro. Das headset ist trotzdem ueberteuert.


----------



## Pravasi (10. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mir für 17€ ein einohriges Headset von Sennheisser gekauft.
Das bewegliche Micro ist aussen an der Hörmuschel angebracht und
ist dasselbe wie bei sehr viel teueren Modellen von denen!
Also schnell mal eben ganz einfach den Lautsprecher/Micro incl. Kabel vom Bügel getrennt,Schaumstoff entfernt,Klettband an Headset und an AH2000 angebracht,zusammengesteckt-fertig! Bei Bedarf hefte ich es zusammen oder löse es wieder innerhalb von 2 Sekunden.... Funktioniert tadellos und hält bombenfest.
Der Dennon ist allerdings auch schön flach und geschlossen,deswegen auch predästiniert für diese Methode. Aber geht bestimmt auch bei vielen anderen Hörern. 
Und das da ein MX 300 rankommt,bezweifle ich mal ganz öffentlich.
Das Micro vom MX300 ist das beste auf dem HS-Markt,okay. 
Nur-was willste mit mache? Gesangsunterricht im Teamspeak?
Für uns Gamer absolut überproportioniert.


----------



## Holyhawk (10. Februar 2011)

Also ist das MMX 300 quasi ein überteuertes DT770...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. Februar 2011)

Schöner Test...wirklich gut gelungen!


----------



## Pravasi (10. Februar 2011)

Holyhawk schrieb:


> Also ist das MMX 300 quasi ein überteuertes DT770...


So in etwa.
Das Design ist halt etwas anders und muss natürlich bezahlt werden.
Und das Micro ist wirklich sehr,sehr gut für ein Headset.
Aber genauso gut hätte man Schlangenleder und Silber mit in den Bügel einbauen können: Ist dann natürlich einen entsprechenden Aufpreis wert,aber kann man sowas brauchen?
Für das Geld bekommt man halt woanders besseren Sound geboten,auch wenn es dann nicht so stylish ist.


----------



## Holyhawk (11. Februar 2011)

Stimmt das Design find ich verdammt gut, na ich werd mal schauen. Also so ein Anclippmikro find ich halt doof, bin es gewohnt die Micros ordentlich zu positionieren und ich stelle mir das schwieriger vor wenns am Kabel das KH ist . Es kostet aber halt fast doppelt soviel wie das DT770 (abgezogen noch das Mikro, auch ein schlechtes kostet ja sicher n 10er oder so).


----------



## Pravasi (11. Februar 2011)

Nix Ansteckmicro.
Klettband dran und fertig...


----------



## Holyhawk (11. Februar 2011)

Kommt ja im Prinzip aufs selbe hinaus  Wenn ich damit Skypen soll chillig stell ichs mir noch recht okay vor aber wenn ich hektisch in Starcraft oder WoW in nem Match bin, stell ichs mir eher nervig vor wenn es nicht ordentlich dem Mund ist.

Oder meinst du am KH festkleben damit es halt wie ein normales Mikro da ist ^^? Sieht bei meinen Handwerkskünsten sicher "fabelhaft" aus


----------



## TAZ (11. Februar 2011)

Das QPAD QH-1339 ist glaube ich baugleich zum MMX 300 und billiger.


----------



## Holyhawk (11. Februar 2011)

Jo habe ich bei der PCGH auch gelesen, minimal günstiger. Das MMX 300 kostet bei Amazon z.B. 299€ und das QPAD glaube ich 266€. Wenn man aber bei der Manufakturedition die USB-Soundkarte rausnimmt, kostet das MMX 300 noch 279€.


----------



## Pravasi (11. Februar 2011)

Holyhawk schrieb:


> Kommt ja im Prinzip aufs selbe hinaus  Wenn ich damit Skypen soll chillig stell ichs mir noch recht okay vor aber wenn ich hektisch in Starcraft oder WoW in nem Match bin, stell ichs mir eher nervig vor wenn es nicht ordentlich dem Mund ist.
> 
> Oder meinst du am KH festkleben damit es halt wie ein normales Mikro da ist ^^? Sieht bei meinen Handwerkskünsten sicher "fabelhaft" aus


Genau.
Habe leider keinen Fotoapparat,deswegen probiere ich es noch einmal mit Worten:
Das Headset wird vom Bügel befreit.
Übrig bleibt dann die Hörmuschel an der aussen dran der bewegliche Microfonarm befestigt ist. 
Jetzt noch das eine überflüssige Kopfhörerkabel abschneiden(nicht das Microfonkabel...) und das Schaumstoffpolster entfernen.
Anstatt des Schaumstoffes klebst du dann Klettband da drauf.
Auf deinen Hifikopfhörer klebst du den anderen Teil des Klettbandes.
Nun kannst du die nutzlose Hörmuschel mit dem dran befestigten Micro ganz einfach an den Kopfhörer heften und auch wieder schnell entfernen.
Lediglich das Klettband bleibt dran und sieht tatsächlich nicht sooo schön aus. Es lässt sich aber auch wieder ganz entfernen wenn du das mal irgendwann mal möchtest.
Das Micro ist dann an demselben Platz und funktioniert genauso wie bei einem Fertig-Headset!


----------



## D0pefish (4. Juli 2011)

Leider stehen hier viele Halbweisheiten. Der DT 770, MX300 und co sind HiFi-Hörer. Die DT 770 Pro 80 sind speziell für Anwendungen im Radiobereich bzw. für Studioequipement der älteren US-amerikanischen Bauweise gedacht. Man braucht auch für die 250 Ohm-Variante KEINEN Kopfhörerverstärker bzw. reicht auch der in der Creative, MP3-Player,  oder was auch immer... Die maximale Lautstärke ist in beiden Fällen ungesund. Seine Kopfhörer in die analogen Ausgänge einer Creative zu stecken und dann einen Hörvergleich zu starten ist imo die größte Fehlinterpretation... ^^ Schmeißt die Soundkarten auf den "Müll" und nehmt den Onboard-Digital-Ausgang. Jeder HiFi-Verstärker mit Digital-Eingang und Kopfhörerausgang ist die vernünftigere Entscheidung. Wenn es knackt und lagt liegt das nicht am On-Board-Sound sondern an eurer falschen PC-Konfiguration. (davon sollten Creative-Nutzer ja ein Lied singen können) Schmeißt die Suchmaschiene an und informiert euch erstmal bevor hier über Hardware berichtet wird, die es jetzt fast 20 Jahre gibt... Die Hörer sind jedenfalls eine Anlage fürs Leben. Außerdem soll der DT 770 Pro neutral klingen, klingt also so wie es klingen soll/muss und nicht 'schlechter' oder 'besser'. Nur der DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm ist das sogenannte Referenz-Modell.


----------



## hydro (4. Juli 2011)

> Außerdem soll der DT 770 Pro neutral klingen


Ich bin zwar ein Holzohr, aber mein DT770 klingt alles andere als Neutral 



> Jeder HiFi-Verstärker mit Digital-Eingang und Kopfhörerausgang ist die vernünftigere Entscheidung.


Was macht ein Hifi-Verstärker besser als eine Soundkarte mit einem Frequenzgang der mit dem Lineal gezogen wurde und integriertem KHV?

Verstehe ich das richtig, der Pro 80Ohm ist ein Studiohörer und der Pro 250Ohm nicht?


----------



## iceman650 (4. Juli 2011)

D0pefish schrieb:
			
		

> Schmeißt die Soundkarten auf den "Müll" und nehmt den  Onboard-Digital-Ausgang. Jeder HiFi-Verstärker mit Digital-Eingang und  Kopfhörerausgang ist die vernünftigere Entscheidung.


Im Supermanheft geschlafen? 
Schade dass fast jeder HiFi-Verstärker mit Digital-Eingang (=Receiver) keinen vernünftigen Ausgang hat, sondern einfach den KH-Out per Lastwiderständen an den Lautsprecherausgang gehängt hat. Und das kann je nach Kopfhörer mal richtig beschissen klingen.
Und übrigens ist der DT770 das genaue Gegenteil von Neutral 

Mfg, ice


----------



## DUNnet (16. August 2011)

Hey,

Sehr sehr umfangreicher Test mit viel Text zu den einzelnen Bereichen,
TOP 

Persönlich hab ich den DT880 Pro, also die Halboffene Version mit 250 Ohm Widerstand.
Das ganze aber statt der ASUS an eine AuzenTech, mit CMSS3D in Games bzw. anderen Settings bei Musik und Film ein wirklicher Genuss von Sound!



Ich empfinde ihn zwar weniger Knackig im Rums bei wirklich dicken Bass (wobei ich sagen muss das ist wirklich nur die Kirsche auf der Sahne welche fehlt, der 880er haut docht ordentlich auf die Ohren vom Druck) im Vergleich zum DT770 (Probegehört, alle 3 Versionen) aber dafür ist der allgemeine Klang für meinen Musikgeschmack und meinem Geschmack vom höheren besser (geeignet).

 Wahrscheinlich auch der Grund warum 770 und 990 günstiger als 880 sind, steckte wohl gute Arbeit hinter 

Finds aber gut das in die Richtung (KH´s statt Headsets) immer mehr auf der Suche nach Qualität sind 
Hat dich das Audiophile Fieber den gepackt und Du überlegst Neuanschaffungen?


 Gruß


EDIT:
Geschlossen = Neutral  Offen wäre Neutral, Geschlossen verfälscht. Gegen einen Schallisolierten Raum mit Einzelnen Tönern in Stereosound kommt ganz sicher kein Geschlossener KH an


----------



## KILLTHIS (16. August 2011)

Hallo DUNnet!
Danke erst mal für dein Lob.  Für's erste bleibe ich bei meinem Kopfhörer, auch wenn ich gestehen muss, dass ich natürlich auch mal Lust auf "Mehr" bekomme - aber eigentlich habe ich mit den 150,- € wirklich fabelhaft investiert und bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Klang. Daher bleibe ich erst mal bei meinem DT770 und investiere das Geld bei Gelegenheit in stärkere Hardware - vielleicht kommt ja noch mal eine bessere Soundkarte heraus, obwohl die Essence STX meines erachtens nach schon wirklich das non plus Ultra darstellt, das ich kenne. Daher würde ich auch diese erst mal nicht wechseln. Verbesserungen kann man natürlich immer machen, aber ich denke, man muss sich auch ins Gedächtnis rufen, dass das, was man hat, schon wirklich vernünftig ist. Alles weitere ist dann eine Frage, ob man es ernsthaft braucht.
Zudem habe ich auch noch einen HTPC hier herumstehen, der noch ein paar Upgrades bekommt, weshalb für's Erste das Geld dort hineinfließt, auch wenn es noch dauern wird, bis er fertig ist.


----------



## PEG96 (16. August 2011)

Auch von mir: Schönes Review, sehr detailliert relativ objektiv, kurz und bündig genauso, wie es sein soll

Das es gut ist, siehst du ja auch an der Menge der Resonanz(hätte mein kleiner Test auch mal soviel bekommen)


----------



## ssirius (16. August 2011)

DUNnet schrieb:


> Persönlich hab ich den DT880 Pro, also die Halboffene Version mit 250 Ohm Widerstand.
> Das ganze aber statt der ASUS an eine AuzenTech, mit CMSS3D in Games bzw. anderen Settings bei Musik und Film ein wirklicher Genuss von Sound!


 
Genauso wird sehr wahrscheinlich auch meine zukünftige Konfig fürs Gamen ausschauen. (demnächst kommt endlich ein neuer Rechner her)

- Kopfhörer* DT 880 Pro* oder *DT 990 Edition* (muss mir beide vorher nochmal ausgiebig anhören) 
- Soundkarte *Auzentech X-Fi Forte *

Beim Kopfhörer bin ich mir nur noch nicht im Klaren welche Ohm-Variante 250 oder 600 Ohm besser wäre. Soweit ich weiß hat die Auzentech auch einen sehr guten KHV. Vermutlich dann 600 Ohm.

Ich werde mir zusätzlich zur Auzentech X-Fi Forte auch noch die Asus Essence ST(X) mitbestellen und beide gegeneinander probehören. Die, die mir besser gefällt bleibt. Wichtig ist mir vor allem ein guter Sound in Games und perfekte Ortung. Hier sehe ich die Auzentech wegen CMSS3D im Vorteil, aber man wird sehen.


----------



## Xion4 (16. August 2011)

Nette Review, habe gerade auch quasi einen identischen Sprung gemacht, nur vom PC 161 zum DT880 Edition. Und von der Xfi Fatality zur Asus Essence STX. Und das wars absolut wert, das Zalman Mikro tut sein übriges, ich höre mich ein wenig weiter weg an, aber bin gut zu verstehen.


----------



## Madz (16. August 2011)

> Genauso wird sehr wahrscheinlich auch meine zukünftige Konfig fürs Gamen  ausschauen. (demnächst kommt endlich ein neuer Rechner her)


Wegen solcher Aussagen sehe ich Reviews wie dieses (sehr gute) äusserst kritisch. Sie halten Soundanfänger vom Probehören und der Findung ihres wirklichen Soundgeschmacks ab.


----------



## ssirius (16. August 2011)

Da du dich auf meinen Beitrag beziehst. 
Ich würde mich definitiv nicht als Soundanfänger bezeichnen. Ich hatte meine erste richtig gute Stereoanlage schon 1985, als man von 5.1 und Sonstigem noch nicht mal zu träumen wagte. Ich weiß also gutes Stereo durchaus zu schätzen. Mir geht es aber hier hauptsächlich ums Gamen und beste Ortung im Spiel.


----------



## Bier (16. August 2011)

ssirius schrieb:


> Mir geht es aber hier hauptsächlich ums Gamen und beste Ortung im Spiel.


 Und auch da kommt man um's Probehören nicht vorbei. Zumindest sollte man sich die Zeit nehmen.


----------



## Madz (17. August 2011)

Eben, es gibt viel zu viele verschiedene Hörer, als das man nach einem Testbericht kaufen kann. Beispielsweise gefällt _mir_ der DT 770 überhaupt nicht, weil er eine grauenhafte Bassschleuder ist.


----------



## ssirius (17. August 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> Und auch da kommt man um's Probehören nicht vorbei. Zumindest sollte man sich die Zeit nehmen.


 Genau aus dem Grund werde ich auch die Xonar Essence STX mit der Auzentech X-Fi Forte vergleichen. Man hört so viele unterschiedliche Meinungen darüber, daß alles andere als selbst probieren, ein Fehler wäre. 

Das gilt natürlich umso mehr bei Kopfhörern. Der DT 770 kommt bei mir aber aus dem genannnten Grund auch nicht in Frage.


----------



## lenne0815 (15. März 2012)

Nachdem mein letzter Ausflug in die welten der headsets fatal ausfiel und mein guter engel mir schon laenger sagt das ich doch gefaelligst Kopfhoerer und mic einzeln Kaufen soll bin ich nun auf dieses Review gestossen, dazu habe ich ein paar fragen:

Ich persoenlich hoere Extrem bassbetont, das ich niemals mit nem Kopfhoerer in die Regionen komme die ich gewoehnt bin ( 600w Sinus an 2 250mm Treibern ) ist mir auch klar.

Allerdings wird hier der DT 770 als tiefenlastig beschrieben und die Rede ist von einem Reflexsystem, ist es tatsaelich so, dass er es schafft ein wenig Bass rueberzubringen ? ich meine ein wenig im Sinne des vorhandenseins.

Ich hoere fast ausschliesslich Liquid DnB und ab und an auch mal anderes elektronisches zeug, selten hoere ich allerdings auch sehr female vocal / klassik sachen, da liegt allerdings keinesfalls der Schwerpunkt und ich glaube auch nicht das es es einen Kopfhoerer gibt der das zusammenbringen kann. ( Zumindest nicht fuer 150  )

Als soundkarte habe ich nun eine Recon 3D, das hier groesstenteils andere empfohlen werden hab ich schon gelesen, war wieder mal der boese engel 

Dazu auch noch die Frage des wiederstandes, fuer Basslastiges hoeren lieber die 80ger Variante ? die Recon hat zwar nen eingebauten khv allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher wie der sich bei tiefen frequenzen verhaelt und es noch schafft den 250ger anstaendig zu versorgen.

Bitte um Antwort, ich war bei Media Markt, Saturn und noch 2 Fachhaendlern, niemand hatte den Kopfhoerer, also entfaellt Probehoeren anscheinend...

EDIT: zu spaet, habs bestellt, das war der Ausschlaggeber: 

Madz "Beispielsweise gefällt mir der DT 770 überhaupt nicht, weil er eine grauenhafte Bassschleuder ist"

Ich bin ja so gespannt


----------



## Spieler22 (15. März 2012)

Die 250 Ohm Version wirst du als Bassliebhaber fast als Bassfrei empfinden.
Die 80 Ohm Version könnte für mich auch noch ein wenig dicker aufspielen  das bisschen regle ich meist per EQ.

Für deine Anforderungen würde ich zwingend mal den Bose on! Ear Kopfhörer probehören. Der ist nochmal deutlich basslastiger als der DT 770 Pro. Außerdem würde ich den Denon AH-D 1100 und 2000 probehören. Mir haben sie nicht so gut gefallen. Aber diese sind auch sehr Basslastig.


----------



## Mr_Blonde (15. März 2012)

Wem ein DT 770 noch nicht genug Bass hat, der sollte sich mal bei der Sony XB Reihe umsehen.


----------



## Spieler22 (15. März 2012)

Hier mal mein Review Beyer vs Bose                Klick!


----------



## lenne0815 (15. März 2012)

Danke fuer eure Antworten, ich hoffe mal das ich jetzt keinen Fehler gemacht habe, aber ich glaube beinahe das mich evtl auch der dt770 ueberzeugen kann, ich muss dazu sagen das ich bisher wirklich nur ( tw recht teuren ) Schrott auf den Ohren gehabt habe.

Ohne Nachbarn wuerde ich das thema auch etwas anders angehen und mir einfach 2 Aktiv subs bauen, allerdings moechte ich nicht fuer den Versicherungsschaden aufkommen wenn unter mir die Schraenke aus den Halterungen reissen 

DnB und im speziellen Liquid ist auch wirklich schwer umzusetzen, das sind keine 0815 Hiphop / Trance baesse die sauber durchziehen und z.B. auf langhuebern in reflexgehaeusen perfekt spielen, es sind extrem schnelle frequenzwechsel die ich wie ich nun festgestellt habe am besten in geschlossenen gehaeusen mit sehr kurzhuebigen tellern spielen.

In wie weit das auf Kopfhoerer uebertragbar ist kann ich nicht einschaetzen aber ich glaube fast das z.B. die sony XB Reihe sowas ist, bei hiphop etc wunderbar, sobalds im bassbereich mal richtig zur sache geht verschlucken sie sich.

Wenn intresse besteht kann ich ja sobal ich die beyers habe mal ein zwei sachen dazu sagen, allerdings hab ich leider nur die eine soundkarte zum testen, onboard kommt sowieso nicht in Frage und nen Verstaerker hab ich nicht, wirklich differenziert  koennte ich mich auch nur zum bassbereich aeussern, ich mein ich weiss dasses hi hats und snares gibt, dnb kennt davon aber nur genau eine variante 

Spieler22, vielen Dank fuer deine Beitraege, hilft mir leider nur indirekt weiter, Verarbeitung ist fuer mich natuerlich auch ein sehr wichtiger Punkt, allerdings sind die getesten Musikrichtungen allesamt auf einem sehr einfachem Bass basierend, das der bose den gut spielt wuerde ich bei dem restlichen portfolio erwarten.


----------



## Spieler22 (15. März 2012)

Naja ist nun nicht gerade so, das er nach 2 Monaten auseinander fällt, hatte den Hörer schließlich auch 1,5 Jahre  ohne irgendwelche Mangelerscheinungen.
Aber ich möchte dir zustimmen. Das der Bose eventuell bei üblen Frequenzwechseln ein wenig durcheinander kommt. Allerdings hat er die Kick/Drop wechsel bei Hardstyle/Dubstep recht gut dargstellt. 
Du solltest dir die Hörer einfach mal im Mediamarkt anhören. Wenn es die dort nicht zum probehören gibt rede mit einem Verkäufer und lass dir von diesem versichern das du den Hörer 14 Tage zurückgeben kannst. Gegen Auszahlung von Bargeld versteht sich. Namen von dem Verkäufer merken und zu Hause in Ruhe probe hören gegen den Beyer  ( so wie ich damals  )

Manchmal wünsche ich ihn mir auch zurück. 
Speziell am Ipod(beim Autofahren) reißt der Beyer echt nichts vom Hocker.


----------



## lenne0815 (15. März 2012)

Ja, ich muss echt mal schauen, anscheinend geht der beyer heut noch in den Versand, koennte also morgen schon da sein.

Ich werd ihn aber auch nur am pc betreiben, im Auto hab ich ja gluecklicherweise meine Anlage.

eine Frage hab ich noch, was meint ihr mit "badewanne" ? ist damit der geschlossene Aufbau gemeint ? letztendlich komm ich ja um den in keinem Fall herrum ?


----------



## Madz (15. März 2012)

Beyer Hörer und auch die DTX 100 sind für Drum and Bass wirklich super geeignet, schön tiefer Bass und präzise wiedergabe. 



> das der bose den gut spielt wuerde ich bei dem restlichen portfolio erwarten.


"Restliches portfolio"? Glaubt da jemand, daß Bose hochwertig ist?


----------



## Spieler22 (15. März 2012)

Badewanne steht für eine Bass und Höhenanhebung. Damit ist der Frequenzverlauf gemeint. Klick

Und ich gebe Madz recht. Bose hat den ruf das es meistens ganz ok klingt, so lang man bei dem jeweiligen Einsatzgebiet bleibt (5.1--> Heimkino), ist dabei aber total überteuert.
Die Kopfhörer bilden da so ziemlich die Ausnahme.


----------



## lenne0815 (15. März 2012)

Madz schrieb:


> Beyer Hörer und auch die DTX 100 sind für Drum and Bass wirklich super geeignet, schön tiefer Bass und präzise wiedergabe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PommesmannXXL (15. März 2012)

Also ich hab den DT-770 gegen den Bose getestet und muss sagen dass mir der DT-770 100000000000000000000x besser gefiel. Der DT-990 war nochmal besser. Ist aber wie gesagt Geschmackssache.


----------



## Madz (15. März 2012)

Teufel ist für mich fast genauso schlimm wie Bose... würe ich beides nie (wieder) kaufen.


----------



## Spieler22 (15. März 2012)

Ich glaube was PommesMannXXL damit sagen will: Es geht nichts über probehören.

Wenn du jetzt mit dem Beyer zufrieden bist, heißt das nicht das du mit nem Anderen nicht noch zufriedener bist. 
Gerade wenn man vorher keinen Vergleich hat, wird man eventuell sofort begeistert sein und dabei gibt es noch etwas das viel besser auf einen zu geschnitten ist.


----------



## lenne0815 (15. März 2012)

Madz schrieb:


> Teufel ist für mich fast genauso schlimm wie Bose... würe ich beides nie (wieder) kaufen.


 
Dem kann ich nun ueberhaupt nicht zustimmen, ich finde das bei Teufel das P/L ( zumindest bei den 5.1 ) 100% passt, selbst wenn man die ungebrandeten Einzelteile Kaufen will bezahlt man hoechstwarscheinlich mehr.



Spieler22 schrieb:


> Ich glaube was PommesMannXXL damit sagen will: Es geht nichts über probehören.
> 
> Wenn du jetzt mit dem Beyer zufrieden bist, heißt das nicht das du mit nem Anderen nicht noch zufriedener bist.
> Gerade wenn man vorher keinen Vergleich hat, wird man eventuell sofort begeistert sein und dabei gibt es noch etwas das viel besser auf einen zu geschnitten ist.


 
Mal ab davon das zumindest in BS niemand die Beyer hatte  is Probehoeren ansich aber auch echt problematisch solange man die Teile nicht mitnehmen kann, beim Satuern hatten die son nettes Regal, zwischen 15 und 300 € konnte ich keinen Unterschied ausmachen, was auch immer die da hinten drangeklemmt haben war derart mies, ich stell mir das irgendwie wie ne verkettung von Y steckern vor die dann innem Mp3 player enden 

Aber ansonsten haste natuerlich recht, wenn man die moeglichekit hat sich in ruhe reinzuhoeren ist das natuerlich besser als wie ich einfach zu bestellen ( und ja ich kenne mich ) sich zu freuen das er warscheinlich besser klingt als alles was man vorher hatte.


----------



## Spieler22 (15. März 2012)

Jo, dieser Verteiler im Mediamarkt sind so grottig. Wie gesagt, meist ist es kein Problem zumindest 1 Kopfhörer einzusacken, mit Geldzurückgarantie. 
Ansonsten könntest du natürlich in nen richtigen Hifiladen gehen, wo du deine eigene Musik mitbringen darfst und mal nen halben Tag probehören kannst.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (15. März 2012)

lenne0815 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nun ueberhaupt nicht zustimmen, ich finde das bei Teufel das P/L ( zumindest bei den 5.1 ) 100% passt, selbst wenn man die ungebrandeten Einzelteile Kaufen will bezahlt man hoechstwarscheinlich mehr.


 
Das war mal so. Aber Teufel hat das Geschäftsmodell geändert, die Verkaufen nur noch billigen China-Schrott mit schlechtem P/L-Verhältnis. Ein gleich teures 5.1-System von z.B. Edifier spielt ein Teufel-System dermaßen an die Wand...


----------



## lenne0815 (16. März 2012)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Das war mal so. Aber Teufel hat das Geschäftsmodell geändert, die Verkaufen nur noch billigen China-Schrott mit schlechtem P/L-Verhältnis. Ein gleich teures 5.1-System von z.B. Edifier spielt ein Teufel-System dermaßen an die Wand...



Das ist echt schade, ich war damals so ( und bin es immernoch ) ueberzeugt von dem Teil, zu dem zeitpunkt gabs echt nirgendwo mehr fuers geld 

Aber zurueck zum Thema !

Die KH sind hier, hab sie grad auf.

Bass ist sehr nice, solange man nicht allzu nah an die mechanischen Grenzen des Teils geht  er ist jederzeit klar erkennbar und schnell genug kann die Membran auch schwingen ( was man bei einem so kleinen teil ja im Grunde auch erwarten sollte  )

Im direkten vergleich zum Plantronics Headset: Es gibt keinen vergleich, das Plantronics macht halt auch krach, allerdings ist es beinahe beschaemend das ich mich damit so lange rumgeschlagen hab, wenn ich die KH schnell hintereinander wechsle fuehlt sichs so an als waer beim Plantronics nen fettes Stueck Watte dazwischen.

Was mir vorallendingen aufgefallen is is das der sound beim Beyer sehr schwer zu orten ist, waehrend man sich beim plantronics immer klar ist das da grad ne mini Membran direkt vorm Ohr ihren diesnt tut und sie auch deutlich hoert denkt man beim Beyer eher das man irgendwo innem raum sitzt oder zumindest die Treiber selbst keine grossartigen Geraeusche erzeugen, sie sind wesentlich schwerer "ortbar"

Dazu muss ich aber noch sagen das das plantronics onboard haengt und der beyer anner sb recon.

Insgesamt bin ich gluecklich mich fuer die 80ohmige Variante entschieden zu haben, z.B. an meinem n7000 spielt der beyer schon sehr leise ( oder hat android nen lock drin ? ) 

Der KH verstaerker der sb recon schafft es auf jeden fall den beyer lautstaerkemaessig voll auszureizen, bei mittlerer Laustaerke klingen die Membranen auf jeden fall sehr kontrolliert, daher passt meines Erachtens die kombi ganz gut.

Btw, hat jemand mal Bilder vonnem zerlegtem Beyer ? ich wuerd da gerne mal reinschauen, vorallendingen wie die den reflexkanal geloest haben.


----------



## Darkseth (16. März 2012)

an meinem htc desire HD spielt mein dt 880 mit 600 Ohm auch laut genug ^^ also Lauter würd ichs zum musik hören nicht einstellen


----------



## lenne0815 (16. März 2012)

Darkseth schrieb:


> an meinem htc desire HD spielt mein dt 880 mit 600 Ohm auch laut genug ^^ also Lauter würd ichs zum musik hören nicht einstellen



Das mag an meinem doch recht gestoerten Verhaeltnis zu Lautstaerken liegen  habs grad nochmal hier am N probiert, es ist auf jeden Fall ausreichend Laut, vorhin inner Werke konnt ich mich wohl nich so richtig drauf konzentrieren.

Wobei ich aber nach nochmalingen umstecken sagen muss das das N im gegesatz zur recon so rein garnix kann, is wohl nich wirklich zum Musikhoeren gemacht 

Bevor ichs vergesse weils mir nichmehr auffaelt, der Tragekomfort des beyer konstruktes is super.

Grad am BF3 Zocken, der Hammer


----------



## tokn (11. März 2014)

hey, will hier gar nix ueber den klang sagen (m.E. sehr gut, gerade fuer liebhaber basslastiger, elektronischer klaenge), sondern mich ueber die verarbeitung beschweren.

ich habe meinen 770 80 ohm immer pfleglich behandelt. nach gut 2 jahren rasselt eine merkwuerdige frequenz bei sehr tiefen baessen in der linken muschel und eine leichte bewegung des kabels ist ebenfalls dort zu hoeren. ganz davon zu schweigen, dass die aufhaengung der ohrmuscheln allgemein eine sehr wackelige angelegenheit ist.

ich verstehe nicht, warum etwa die 250 ohm variante ein wendekabel bekommen hat, waehrend die 80 ohm variante, die auch fuer direkt an den laptop oder mp3 player gedacht ist, ein gerades kabel mit sehr wackeligem kontakt zu den kopfhoerern. m.e. wird das bewusst gemacht, damit man sich schoen alle paar jahre ein neues modell kauft. das finde ich bei dem preis absolut nicht in ordnung.

frage an die experten: wie schwer ist es, sich selbst ein wendekabel einzubauen? oder habt ihr andere loesungen, um die schwachstelle des kabels auszugleichen?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. März 2014)

Soll nicht schwer sein. Kopfhörer aufmachen und neues Kabel ranlöten glaube ich. Alternativ zu BD schicken, die machen das auch für dich.


----------



## Jeanboy (11. März 2014)

tokn schrieb:


> ich habe meinen 770 80 ohm immer pfleglich behandelt. nach gut 2 jahren rasselt eine merkwuerdige frequenz bei sehr tiefen baessen in der linken muschel und eine leichte bewegung des kabels ist ebenfalls dort zu hoeren. ganz davon zu schweigen, dass die aufhaengung der ohrmuscheln allgemein eine sehr wackelige angelegenheit ist.



Genau dasselbe Probleme habe ich bei meiner Asus Xonar Phoebus + Custom One Pro auch.
Bin mir aber fast sicher, dass es an der Soundkarte liegt.

Hast du auch eine Soundkarte mit einem Kopfhörerverstärker?
Ich schätze, dass dort der Hund begraben liegt und wollte mich die nächsten Tage damit mal mehr beschäftigen.


Sollte das Kaufdatum unter 2 Jahre sein, hast du Gewärleistung, ansonsten bietet Beyerdynamic auch 2 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## Ersy90 (15. März 2014)

Hallo, 
Nachdem ich nun seit 7-8jahren mein Fatality Headset benutze hätte ich gerne etwas neues.
Ich dachte an das Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro, allerdings weiss ich nicht ob 80 ohm oder 250. Irgendwie scheint jeder etwas anderes zu sagen. Im Internet stand sogar das die 80 Ohm Variante sehr schlecht im vergleich klingt...
Als Soundkarte hab ich eine Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer, ist das aussreichend? Die Xonar Essence ST ist mir nämlich zu teuer.
Mir gehts primär um Gaming und Musik/Filme gucken.

oder sollte ich mir noch die Asus Xonar DG dazu kaufen weil sie ein Kopfhörerverstärker hat? Kostet nämlich nur 27 Euro bei Amazon.


----------



## Jeanboy (15. März 2014)

Mach einen eigenen Thread auf


----------

